# MF232 Joystick boot replacement - anyone have a source?



## LHocking (Jun 10, 2020)

The joystick boot on my 1995 MF232 loader is shot. I have looked all over and have not found any replacements. Any solution would be most helpful.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a look at this outfit.... could be of some help.
https://www.surpluscenter.com/Hydra...For-Prince-SV-Joystick-Handle-9-671300011.axd
Or search a wrecking yard for an old 4 x 4 shifter boot and use a tie wrap to secure it?!?.


----------

